# Roleplay suggestions wanted



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

Just for spicing things up in bed I know my wife is a bit submissive so I'm trying to come up with some roleplay scenarios that she would perhaps enjoy. I have two so far:

1. Sexual education teacher. I'm a teacher, she is a schoolgirl. She will learn to do hj's, bj's, touch herself and having sex in the end. For every mistake I'll bend her over my knees, spank her silly and she will apologize. There will be mistakes.

2. Police officer. I'll make a small mess in the kitchen and I'll falsely accuse her of doing it. She will have no money for fine so she'll have to do some public service duties instead while I lecture her about 'good behavior'. There might be slight use of force and handcuffed if she gets disobedient. She will be disobedient. 

What do you think? Can you think of more scenarios? 

I'm not really dominant in nature so it should be a learning experience for me too.


----------



## Cwtchbunny (May 20, 2013)

My favourite is the older boss and the PA


----------



## torani (May 6, 2013)

The massage therapist and the client... You are the naughty therapist... 

Robber and hostage, tie her up, blind fold her then please her like crazy... just be sure to be a non violent robber, its more about seduction...

=)


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

pizza delivery guy-

knock on the door with a pizza, she answers in a see through nightie

she pays you for the pizza





and then stiffs you for the tip


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh man, I love role play and I have tons of ideas. Of course outfits and staging can really add to things, but how involved you get is all up to you. My favorite place to get affordable props, both costumes and toys is here Welcome to A Place For Passion! as they have a really nice selection and much better price than most other online stores, the choice is yours though. Many props can be improvised with things you have at home as well.

Please note that these roles can be played by either partner, a bit of switching can be a lot of fun and since your wife is normally submissive, she may enjoy stepping out of that role and being in the dominant position once in a while.

*Nurse and Dr:* 

Scenario 1: The doctor is led to an examining room for the next patient. As the doctor steps into room, he is a bit confused that there is not a patient waiting for him in here. The nurse glides up behind him and insists that the doctor exam her and what ails her. She has been having some pain in her left breast, that she will expose to him. There is also something that she would like him to check out in her nether regions. Of course all of this will lead to much naughty conduct, exactly the kind of thing that will lead to a good doctor and nurse being disciplined.

Scenario 2: The nurse comes up to the doctor to gives him the history on the next patient. The doctor is less than happy with the information that the nurse is giving him. He takes her into his office to give her a good scolding and inform her of how he would like things taken care of in the future. Of course this conversation has strayed from the patient and now focuses on how she will take care of the doctor now and in the future. 



*Maid and homeowner: * The man of the house is in need of some assistance in getting his home clean. He hires a maid service to come in and properly clean. 

Scenario 1: The homeowner insists that the maid clean not only the house, but also care for the owner. He will be in charge and the maid would be submissive. She will be expected to make sure every inch has been thoroughly bathed, licked or other desired methods of cleaning and of course pleasuring.

Scenario 2: The maid is the instigator. She will come to clean the house in a lovely, revealing little number. Much time will be spent bending over and giving the owner a delightful view. The maid has forgotten to bring some fresh rags, so she strides over to the man of the house, slowly unbuttons his shirt to use it to dust off the desk. She is so impressed with his muscular chest that she decides to lay him on the desk and climb aboard, instead of cleaning. 



*Handyman and lady of the house:* The lady of the house calls upon a handyman to come repair some portions of the house. The handyman shows up in a tight pair of jeans and t-shirt with a tool belt slung low on his hips. She bites her lip, trying to maintain some sense of decorum. She leads him around to show him all the repairs that need done. He will begin working on a job, flexing those lovely muscles and driving her wild.

Scenario 1: Handyman will take control and show the lady of the house all the work that needs done on her body, rather than the house. 

Scenario 2: The lady of the house will no longer be able to contain herself. She will glide over to the handyman and begin to show him just how handy she can be with him.



*Principal and naughty student:* Student Suzie has been caught being bad once again. She is now in the principals office awaiting the details of her punishment this time. Of course there is not the limitations that we see now days in the schools for discipline, so this principal has a nice little stock of paddles, binding materials and fun little gadgets. Suzie has much to answer for already and each time she mouths off to the principal the punishment will increase. 



I would like to mention that it is advised that you communicate prior to role play so you both know what will be expected and allowed. A safe word is also necessary so the submissive can end play at any point that they no longer feel comfortable. The submissive actually has the power position in these situations as they have the power to end the play at any point. Many will use the stop light colors, yellow for this is getting a bit much and red for stop now.

Have fun and let me know if you want more ideas. I have a lot of them.


----------



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks all. So far very good suggestions and want more for sure. 

So far I've come up with another one:

Modelling agent and a model trying to succeed.

I'm an agent who's looking for a lingerie model, she wants the job. She will need to dress appropriately, she will need to show me her skills (walking, turning, etc...). She did that in the past so she know that stuff. I'll compliment her beauty and her talent but I'll question her devotion to her career and her new agent. I'll not tell her what to do but I'll hint what would be appropriate.


----------



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

ScarletBegonias said:


> since it's his sport,we did soccer player and referee


Interesting. What's the storyline here?


----------



## Seawolf (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks to me like you have this well in hand, but here are a few more

1. Boss interviewing secretary for a job. It becomes clear that he is looking for more than coffee and she takes his orders to get the job

2. Park ranger finds woman nude sunbathing in park. This is strictly against the law and she'll have to go to jail, unless something can be worked out. We are doing this one on our vacation next week. Be sure you find a secluded spot in the woods!

3. Auto mechanic and lady who can't pay for repairs.


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

Police officer and traffic law offender: The driver has been speeding and is acting suspiciously as well. This calls for good frisking and body search. 

Scenario 1: The officer offers the driver options to get out of ticket, fines and jail time.

Scenario 2: The driver uses sexual persuasion to get the officer to let them off easy.

This could be played out at home or take the car for a drive to some pretty location out of the way, unless you are into a bit of risk, then maybe not so out of the way.


----------



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

Seawolf said:


> 2. Park ranger finds woman nude sunbathing in park. This is strictly against the law and she'll have to go to jail, unless something can be worked out. We are doing this one on our vacation next week. Be sure you find a secluded spot in the woods!


This is really good. My wife has a thing for sex where there is a small chance we could be caught. Outdoor fun is just a thing along with a light d/s roleplay. 

I live by the sea and I own a boat so it won't be a problem finding a secluded beach.


----------



## RockyRoad48 (Jun 7, 2013)

torani said:


> The massage therapist and the client... You are the naughty therapist...
> 
> 
> =)


:smthumbup:

My wife and I like to do this one. It REALLY does a great job of turning her on!!


----------



## Seawolf (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh another one that I haven't seen here but gets you out of the house, hitch hiker and guy in car. You drive by on the road and see her hitch hiking, so you pull over and pick her up. She doesn't have any money to help with gas, but she could pay you in other ways....


----------



## Cwtchbunny (May 20, 2013)

RockyRoad48 said:


> :smthumbup:
> 
> My wife and I like to do this one. It REALLY does a great job of turning her on!!


I am totally gonna try this one


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

passenger and TSA agent


----------



## bravenewworld (Mar 24, 2013)

(Dis)honorable Knight who expects the princess to have sex with him after he saves her from the dragon.

Adam & Eve in the Garden of Eden discovering how to bite the apple - No costumes needed! Just use flowers/leaves. 

Defense attorney who gets the jury foreman to change her mind via sex. (Not guilty!)

Gigolo who shows up and can't take the money (cause she's too hot)

Relator trying to sell a house (you can do it in every room!) 

I think I have too much free time on my hands......


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Have an "affair" with each other. Pick a not-to-sleezy bar and send her in first dressed to kill. Give her about 15 minutes then go in. Sit across the bar, order a drink and watch as other guys try to hit on her. Then buy her a drink eventually sitting next to her. Have a dialogue about how you both are cheating on your spouses and eventually invite her to a local hotel.

She plays like a rag doll. You get to dress her up and do whatever with her but she has to stay limp and can't move herself.

Turn your living room into a strip joint. Get a colored light from Lowes, turn off all other lights. Turn dance music up high. She treats you like a customer, gets you a drink wearing stripper attire (barely there bikini), offers a lap dance, etc.


----------



## Hailey2009 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pigtails, dum-dum sucker and one of his work shirts half-buttoned, half-unbuttoned seems to set a story in motion as far as he's concerned, lol.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

I have often wanted to try some sort of role play but not sure how to get her into the idea that it might be fun? Any idea on how to see if she will go there?


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

I have to stop reading this place on TAM!!!! I so want all of the stuff you guys are talking about. Maybe some day I will get that kind of fun I have so missed in a relationship. But that will b a long ways down the road. Once I am on my own I can start to think about what a good fun relationship is like. So, carry on and have a blast!!!!!


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

How about,

Your a sex therapist counseling a woman who's husband doesn't know her secret fantasies and she needs to test them out before explaining them to her husband. You are the therapist.


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

wranglerman said:


> I have often wanted to try some sort of role play but not sure how to get her into the idea that it might be fun? Any idea on how to see if she will go there?




Is she playful? People that easily laugh, have fun and are playful will often be open to this kind of play.

Here are a few ideas for ways that you can approach the topic. If you have good open communication about sex and intimacy, you can just tell her that you had heard about role play and was wondering if she would be interested in trying something out.

You could find an article or book with info about role play and set it somewhere she will find it so she can read and be inspired.

You could also share the article or book with her directly, bringing it to her and telling her that you read this interesting article and wanted her thoughts on it.

Offer to re-enact a favorite movie scene.

Fairy tales often make good topics for role play. Does she have a favorite? Red riding hood could be bringing cookies to grandma and the big bad wolf could be a very bad boy indeed.

You could also just try stepping into a role casually if the opportunity presents itself during the day. An example would be if she is a bit tense you could walk up and begin rubbing her shoulders and with an accent tell her "Raphael is an expert masseur with magic hands and I am here to take care of all your stress."


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Re: Roleplay suggestions wanted*



torani said:


> The massage therapist and the client... You are the naughty therapist...


My Mrs and I have role played this many , many times where I'm the masseuse and she's a lonely, horny housewife 

Not only do we have a sexy session but sex ..... she does get a darn good massage also ahem ahem !!!


----------



## BostonRox (Jul 4, 2013)

INITIATION
One of my fav's is pretend that she is on a university basketball and it is her first year on the team. It is her night to get initiated and the tradition is that she needs to go into a bedroom, while each guy on the guy's team gets 10 minutes with her to do what they want. Play this out in 10 minute increments, you can change characters


----------



## tryingtoenjoylife (Mar 30, 2012)

I love this thread, just wish my LD wife would act out. More to add:

Sorority initiation - same as above.

Secretary who doesn't want to lose her job. 

Boss who finds employee looking at her inappropriately/looking at porn and will fire her male employee if he doesn't perform.

Pretend to be an excort/hooker. You show up at the door to do a massage right down to him paying you.


----------



## Jakobi Greenleaf (Sep 19, 2012)

If it's within your financial means rent a car. Maybe something you wouldn't normally drive. Something sporty. Your wife is the sales agent and she REALLY needs to make the sale. Test drive down some back road. She will tell you how good you look in the car. Maybe a crude mention of a manual transmission. She does what is needed to close the sale.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

The naughty French maid with the short skirt needs to dust all the ceiling fans in the house. The man of the house must get the ladder and hold it securely while she "dusts".

In our house, she usually gets about two fans dusted before she is ravaged while bent over the back of the sofa.


----------



## Rembrandt36 (Aug 29, 2013)

Role playing is very hard to do at our home. The W never sticks to the script, so I always get upset and leave the room in a huff. The latest roly-playing we did was I was a CPO and she was the gal behind the counter at a deli. So frustrating that she can't make a simple sandwich correctly.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

The old salesman and house wife schtick. Your the traveling door knob salesman and your car broke down and you need to make a phone call and she bends over to pull a pie out of the oven and you see up her house dress, and you pull your pants down and have your way with her..................never mind. That sound like one of those old grainy black and white "stag movies" from the 1940's or 50's. Any how, have fun and do the best you can. I'm rooting for the both of you!


----------

